# The life of Lois



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Since Lois is my first home bred champion, I thought I'd post some pictures documenting her journey! Her mom is Caddy (Midis Ritzy Cadillac Style) and Lois was the only pup who survived from her litter of 3. She also had a _lot_ of coat color when she was born but it faded, I did not need to do anything about it. She was born Sept 28, 2008









About 10 days old









5 weeks old and following in her mother's footsteps and stealing Marina's homework!









7 weeks









8 weeks old









13 weeks old









5 mos









6 mos and getting ready for one of her first shows (where she got excused, I might add, for not standing on the table for examination)









7 mos old and winning second in her class during the regular classes and first in her class for sweepstakes









10 months old and showing at the Pacific Rim specialty (where she won Best is Sweepstakes)









napping with Marina at the Pacific Rim specialty









the day she got her first point September 27 th, 2009, Burbank Kennel club - at a year old









November 2009 -13 mos









December, 2009 Eukanuba 15 mos (Best bred by and Best of Winners)









First Major win! Jan 2010 16 mos old Indio, Ca (not the best picture, her hair is in her mouth and she is smirking)









And finished at 17 mos, Ch. Bellarata's I Want To Believe


:chili: :chili: 

I eagerly await shaving her down, she is not the most cooperative about grooming. She gets a little... uh... vocal when you touch her legs so she will like not having to be bathed every 3-4 days (and so will I!!)

My friend Christine (Pristinemalt) sent me this video of Lois getting the 5 pt major yesterday http://sharing.theflip.com/session/5059c1c.../video/10801731 I'm #24


ETA- here is a video of a 6 week old Lois. She hasn't changed much, LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2peoSuUwZ-M


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

gorgeous! I enjoyed watching her grow up in the pics!
Congrats again on finishing her!

The 10 month old pic puts Milo's coat to shame - his is so much shorter!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Stacy, You read my mind. I was thinking of trying to go back and look at your old Lois posts to see her journey and here you put it all together for me. I am just as thrilled as I can be about your newest Ch. You have done some incredible things with her. I have followed her career closely, but even I forgot a couple of the details of these big wins. :biggrin: 

:cheer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy, thanks for sharing Lois's journey to her championship. I really admire that you not only bred Lois, but handled and showed her to her championship.
You did good girl.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Stacy, we are so proud of you! Congrats again! Loved seeing the pictures of her growing up. I was surprised by how long her coat was at 7 months. Lola is about that age, and her coat is nowhere near that long. It's about halfway to the floor now. She grew into a lovely Champion! Good for you!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Way to go! You two have worked so hard and is shows in that beautiful girl!

Who's her daddy? I wonder if she's related to my Lib? They must be related...My girl hates to be groomed. 

Congrats and thank you for sharing this journey with us!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Amby @ Feb 22 2010, 01:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888993


> gorgeous! I enjoyed watching her grow up in the pics!
> Congrats again on finishing her!
> 
> The 10 month old pic puts Milo's coat to shame - his is so much shorter![/B]


you know, Lois has a fast growing coat - that is the ONLY thing that has saved me! It's very thin and breaks easily but it grows quickly so the damage somewhat repairs itself. She is on antibiotics for a skin infection and is losing sooo much coat (many bald spots) so she finished not a moment too soon!

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Feb 22 2010, 01:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888995


> Stacy, You read my mind. I was thinking of trying to go back and look at your old Lois posts to see her journey and here you put it all together for me. I am just as thrilled as I can be about your newest Ch. You have done some incredible things with her. I have followed her career closely, but even I forgot a couple of the details of these big wins. :biggrin:
> 
> :cheer:[/B]


i was looking through my photobucket account and decided to put all the pics together so that I could see them also! It seems like I've been showing her forever but it really wasn't that long! Of course, it wasn't finishing in a 3 or 4 day weekend with 5 pt majors but not too bad. After we got our first point in September, Lois got at least a point at every show we went to, so I think for her it was definitely a matter of letting her grow up and mature a little.  

I cannot wait to see your journeys after your girls are finished so sure you post them!!

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Feb 22 2010, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888997


> Stacy, thanks for sharing Lois's journey to her championship. I really admire that you not only bred Lois, but handled and showed her to her championship.
> You did good girl.[/B]


oh thank you  I really could not have done it without the people that helped me breed her. I couldn't have bred such a nice dog without having nice dogs to start with! So I need to thank Dian Lynch and Sheila Riley! It's 'their' win too


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 22 2010, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889001


> Stacy, we are so proud of you! Congrats again! Loved seeing the pictures of her growing up. I was surprised by how long her coat was at 7 months. Lola is about that age, and her coat is nowhere near that long. It's about halfway to the floor now. She grew into a lovely Champion! Good for you![/B]


Yes, she has a fast growing coat! And she's a bit lower to the ground too, so that helps, LOL. Less distance for the coat to have to grow before hitting the ground!! 
Thank you so much for the nice comments 

QUOTE (Purple-peep @ Feb 22 2010, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889003


> Way to go! You two have worked so hard and is shows in that beautiful girl!
> 
> Who's her daddy? I wonder if she's related to my Lib? They must be related...My girl hates to be groomed.
> 
> Congrats and thank you for sharing this journey with us![/B]


Her daddy is Ch. Maltangel Rejoice and Be Glad (who is full sibling to BIS/BISS Ch. Divine's Marc of Friendship at Delcost) here is his info
http://www.maltaangelsmaltese.com/Champion...and_be_glad.htm
here is her full pedigree
http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/lois.htm

Lois will tolerate the bathing, the topknots, the flat ironing and the majority of the blow drying but flip her over and touch her legs? NIGHTMARE. She is definitely a girl who knows her own mind and makes sure you know it too :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, it's been an incredible journey for the both of you!! I know how you've fretted about her coat so many times, and now it was all worth it!!!! I am in awe, truly.

.....and now you've got two more girls getting ready for the ring!! How exciting!!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Stacy ,
I am so very happy for you ! I love being able to look over her puppyhood and her show career......You will have to make a slideshow set to music. She is a beautiful bitch. Simply stunning. And finished just in time to start all over with Emma & Truffles.........

Its a great beginning. Loved the pix.

PS Don't forget to add the CH to your siggy pic


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

As I looked over the life of your Lois, I remember some of the pictures, love, love the video when she was a wee little pup with Marina!! So adorable and sweet. You have a special young daughter and a CHAMPION pup in your family. It is so exciting to watch this and if I lived in your area on the west coast, I would be ringside and your biggest fan!!! I am so PROUD of your accomplishments!!! Congrats again......victory is so sweet!!! :wavetowel2: :Girl power: :wavetowel2:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow..thank you for sharing. She is so beautiful!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! sweet video of her with your daughter too.

do you continue to show her now? I have no idea about how the showing world works. (since you mentioned cutting her hair will you do stop showing her soon?)


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I enjoyed the pictures of her growing up. Her coat really did grow fast! You did finish her quickly once she got her first point


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's great to see how she's blossomed into the little Champion that she is! I remember so well when she was born, I feel like she's a part of me, too, lol. :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Again Stacy I want to say a BIG congratulations!! I am very happy for you and your daughter! I can't wait to meet both of you in Atlanta! I hope one day to finish my puppy. So you are my inspiration!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I really enjoyed the pictures of Lois's journey. You must be very proud and rightly so. 

I have Chachi sitting on my lap and he watched the pictures with me, twice. He is sending his half sister some ruff ruffs and puppy tail wags.

Can't wait to see you and Marina in Atlanta and the two new munchkins too.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

What a fun post. I enjoyed that so much. Thank you. Love that photo at 5 months with Carina's homework in her mouth. "Yes teacher, my dog really did eat my homework and here is the picture to prove it!" Lois was a beauty from the very beginning.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The look on your face, Stacy, when the judge pointed at you is price less. You had so much support in the ring. That was a big win, congratulations. She is a beautiful bitch and a nice breeding. 

Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is the final results for Sundays show. This is a hugh win for Stacy and Lois. Your going to miss showing her Stacy.
* 

B 7 CH RICHELIEU'S SUGAR RUSH. TR 80298504. 08-08-08 By Ch Richelieu Sugar Smack - Richelieu's Our Glory. Dog. Owner: Alejandro Escipta & Judy E McQuiston & Pat Keen Fernan., Knightsen, CA 945480119. Breeder: Owners.*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 22 2010, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889084


> The look on your face, Stacy, when the judge pointed at you is price less. You had so much support in the ring. That was a big win, congratulations. She is a beautiful bitch and a nice breeding.
> 
> Tina[/B]


LOL! I'll be honest - I wasn't expecting the win at ALL. Some really nice dogs in the ring! Plus there was a huge sense of RELIEF because I was running into some serious trouble with her coat due to a skin staph infection that was causing areas of balding and I was almost at the point of having to pull her from showing and regrow some more coat so being able to finish her was one huge relief! 

Now to concentrate on my new puppies


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Feb 22 2010, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889046


> What a fun post. I enjoyed that so much. Thank you. Love that photo at 5 months with Carina's homework in her mouth. "Yes teacher, my dog really did eat my homework and here is the picture to prove it!" Lois was a beauty from the very beginning.[/B]


This is one of my FAVORITE pics of Caddy (Lois' mother) when she was eating marina's homework









She even has a piece of it in her mouth and the look on her face is so faux innocent, LOL. Proof that the dog did, in fact, eat her homework!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 22 2010, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889087


> Here is the final results for Sundays show. This is a hugh win for Stacy and Lois. Your going to miss showing her Stacy.
> *
> 
> B 7 CH RICHELIEU'S SUGAR RUSH. TR 80298504. 08-08-08 By Ch Richelieu Sugar Smack - Richelieu's Our Glory. Dog. Owner: Alejandro Escipta & Judy E McQuiston & Pat Keen Fernan., Knightsen, CA 945480119. Breeder: Owners.*


_


Oh thank you for posting this Tina!! 

We had a judging change, the judge was Miss Dorothy M. Macdonald, which definitely worked in my favor!

I will probably miss showing her - but I WILL NOT miss having to deal with her ringside!!! She is a little... uh.... high maintainence B)_


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 22 2010, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889093


> QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Feb 22 2010, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889046





> What a fun post. I enjoyed that so much. Thank you. Love that photo at 5 months with Carina's homework in her mouth. "Yes teacher, my dog really did eat my homework and here is the picture to prove it!" Lois was a beauty from the very beginning.[/B]


This is one of my FAVORITE pics of Caddy (Lois' mother) when she was eating marina's homework









She even has a piece of it in her mouth and the look on her face is so faux innocent, LOL. Proof that the dog did, in fact, eat her homework!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL too funny!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Stacy you and Marina both have worked so hard and I am so proud of you. I know you must be bursting with pride over your little Lois. Love the photos of progress. Great work! Congrats!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

woohoo! CONGRATULATIONS Stacy! :cheer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved seeing those pictures. They're all perfect! I'm so happy for you and I know you must be beside yourself. You and Marina have came such a long way and I'm sure we'll be watching you both continue to do well. I can't wait until you have those pups in the ring. 
Congratulations Stacy & Lois!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lois is a precious little miracle, she's beautiful Stacy. I'm so happy for you and Marina


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great Pictures Stacy!!
I was so lucky to have met you when looking for Lilly.
thanks a lot.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 22 2010, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889087


> Here is the final results for Sundays show. This is a hugh win for Stacy and Lois. Your going to miss showing her Stacy.
> *
> 
> B 7 CH RICHELIEU'S SUGAR RUSH. TR 80298504. 08-08-08 By Ch Richelieu Sugar Smack - Richelieu's Our Glory. Dog. Owner: Alejandro Escipta & Judy E McQuiston & Pat Keen Fernan., Knightsen, CA 945480119. Breeder: Owners.*


_


Speaking of huge wins, Sheila Riley of Maltangel Maltese also had a winning weekend, not only because she is the breeder/owner of Lois's sire (Joseph) but because she also finished her stunning male Adam with a 4 pt. major on Friday, 5 pt. majors on Saturday and Sunday, and a 2 pt. win today. Four shows start to finish ... almost unheard of!

MaryH_


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 22 2010, 08:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889095


> Oh thank you for posting this Tina!!
> 
> We had a judging change, the judge was Miss Dorothy M. Macdonald, which definitely worked in my favor!
> 
> I will probably miss showing her - but I WILL NOT miss having to deal with her ringside!!! She is a little... uh.... high maintainence B)[/B]



I like Judge Macdonald she gave Cadeau a nice BOW win one time. 


QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 22 2010, 11:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889163


> Speaking of huge wins, Sheila Riley of Maltangel Maltese also had a winning weekend, not only because she is the breeder/owner of Lois's sire (Joseph) but because she also finished her stunning male Adam with a 4 pt. major on Friday, 5 pt. majors on Saturday and Sunday, and a 2 pt. win today. Four shows start to finish ... almost unheard of!
> 
> MaryH[/B]


Yes, HUGE CONGRATS to Sheila. She certainly deserves to enjoy the fruits of her success. She has worked very hard to get where she has and while I met Adam this summer when I went to get Cadie, I hear he has matured into a very stunning boy indeed. I hope I get the chance to see him again. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 22 2010, 09:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889163


> QUOTE (Tina @ Feb 22 2010, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889087





> Here is the final results for Sundays show. This is a hugh win for Stacy and Lois. Your going to miss showing her Stacy.
> *
> 
> B 7 CH RICHELIEU'S SUGAR RUSH. TR 80298504. 08-08-08 By Ch Richelieu Sugar Smack - Richelieu's Our Glory. Dog. Owner: Alejandro Escipta & Judy E McQuiston & Pat Keen Fernan., Knightsen, CA 945480119. Breeder: Owners.*


_


Speaking of huge wins, Sheila Riley of Maltangel Maltese also had a winning weekend, not only because she is the breeder/owner of Lois's sire (Joseph) but because she also finished her stunning male Adam with a 4 pt. major on Friday, 5 pt. majors on Saturday and Sunday, and a 2 pt. win today. Four shows start to finish ... almost unheard of!

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]


OOOOOOH YAYYYYY!!!! I just posted on pat's facebook to ask how it went today because she always posts the shows results of the day but am soooo glad to hear this!! 

It has been mentioned that it's easy to finish a dog in a weekend but the reality is - it definitely isn't! Adam had an incredible weekend, for sure but he is also a STUNNING maltese!!! Very deserving of the wins he had. 

Soo happy to hear that he finished and so quickly! It was a long weekend for them but well worth it!_


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pictures! Lois is a pistol that is for sure! I knew you guys would do it! Lois will be your first of many!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you and Lois!!! :dancing banana:

I wish you continued success with your showing/breeding.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 22 2010, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889167


> Great pictures! Lois is a pistol that is for sure! I knew you guys would do it! Lois will be your first of many![/B]


Lois has terrorized poor Frankie, hasn't she? Poor Frank. He can't handle his wild half sister  I wonder what her puppies will be like :smrofl: Caddy is a sweetheart so I'm not too worried.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 22 2010, 02:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889009


> Stacy, it's been an incredible journey for the both of you!! I know how you've fretted about her coat so many times, and now it was all worth it!!!! I am in awe, truly.
> 
> .....and now you've got two more girls getting ready for the ring!! How exciting!![/B]


oh thank you Pat! I know you can appreciate how 'hard' it is to finish a dog as a newbie! I still say that Lois won despite me not because of me, LOL. 

I'm looking forwrd to starting the puppies! One is definitely more 'showy' than the other so it will be interesting to see how they do. 

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 22 2010, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889010


> Oh Stacy ,
> I am so very happy for you ! I love being able to look over her puppyhood and her show career......You will have to make a slideshow set to music. She is a beautiful bitch. Simply stunning. And finished just in time to start all over with Emma & Truffles.........
> 
> Its a great beginning. Loved the pix.
> ...


Oh thank you Cat!! I'm really happy about having her finished, it's such a HUGE RELIEF.

QUOTE (Maglily @ Feb 22 2010, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889019


> Congratulations! sweet video of her with your daughter too.
> 
> do you continue to show her now? I have no idea about how the showing world works. (since you mentioned cutting her hair will you do stop showing her soon?)[/B]


 I have her entered in a few more shows and I think I'm still showing her this coming weekend (so i don't break a major) but she'll be in the best of breed competition. But typcially, once they are a champion, they are not shown anymore. Only if they are 'specials' (shown only in the BOB class once they get their championship) She is not one I would attempt to special - she doesn't have the coat for it. Specials have to be pretty darn flawless!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She is a stunning BEAUTY! Thank you so much for sharing those wonderful pictures.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - :you rock: Congratulations to you and Lois....just fabulous. And thanks so much for that trip down memory lane in photos.  It's amazing to see Lois grow into such a stunning show dog from a little potsie :biggrin:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. Congrats to you Lois and Marina.GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations your hard work paid off.
She is a beauty with lots of personality. :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Wonderful pics showing Lois' life from puppyhood to champion! You've done a great job and I look forward to seeing your many future champions. 

Cathy


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

ohhh, Stacy, I LOVE that first pic of 10 days Lois with her mom!!! :tender: :tender: 
to think you brought this precious baby into the world and all you both accomplished!!
congrats Stacy & Lois!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Lois is absolutely gorgeous. :wub: I love seeing her progress from a tiny pup to a champion. Congratulations to you all. arty: BTW, love the picture of Lois napping with Marina.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

oh i love this post and looking at all of the great pictures! congratulations stacy, you must be soooo proud and you totally deserve this for all of your hard work and dedication!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

thank you for sharing Lois life with us . . .she is amazing and beautiful . . .


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Congrats Stacy!!! It was so good to finally meet you and all the ladies (and your son )!! The girls looked beautiful!!! Can't wait to see Lois in a puppy cut! LOL


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Congrats!!! it seems like just yesterday Lois was a baby now she's all grown up. congrats again!


----------

